# car spot problems?



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

I have used a car spot service a few times and it has worked great but I had a bad experience this week and am wondering who else has had problems. is it even worth the convenience when things can go wrong?

I arrived at the takeout to find my lights on. calling the spotter he told me he did not turn the lights on and it was not his problem then hung up. left us stranded in BFE! lucky the phone had service. all this for a $30 fee which is the most I have ever paid.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

I have never had a spotter issue.
You should do us a favor and reveal who it is so we don't have the same issue.- or not


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I have used that service plenty and have never had a single issue. There are two other spotters that r right next to the bridge so you can use them next time. Usually spotters don't touch lights or radios. Is it at all possible that they were already on from your morning drive? All the same their attitude sounded lame.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

Gott's landing did the spot. Never met him before or after. I am not sure what his reputation is like. 
-Jeff


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

The internet is a weird thing. This is one situation, but everyone that reads it is going to think that this is the level of service you get from Gotts. There are probably a lot of better ways to handle it rather than blast them on the internet, like contacting the owner. 


For what its worth, I have used Gotts for spotting many times, as have many of my friends. They have always been polite, courteous and respectful of the vehicles. This is the first time I have heard of someone having this type of issue with them.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Chalk it up as a lesson learned about living in MI, playing in the outdoors, and go buy yourself a GOOD booster pack and thank me later.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Good call Riverman... I ended up with a flat battery over in the thumb a couple weeks ago. I am in the market for a good booster pack now.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

They are a day saver. Got to the launch one morning, realized I forgot the battery for the winch, hooked up the booster pack, and fished all day. Now forgetting the anchor abstact 72.................. lol


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

woolybug25 said:


> The internet is a weird thing. This is one situation, but everyone that reads it is going to think that this is the level of service you get from Gotts. There are probably a lot of better ways to handle it rather than blast them on the internet, like contacting the owner.
> 
> 
> For what its worth, I have used Gotts for spotting many times, as have many of my friends. They have always been polite, courteous and respectful of the vehicles. This is the first time I have heard of someone having this type of issue with them.



I have used a car spot service a few times and it has worked great but I had a bad experience this week and am wondering who else has had problems. is it even worth the convenience when things can go wrong?

I arrived at the takeout to find my lights on. calling the spotter he told me he did not turn the lights on and it was not his problem then hung up. left us stranded in BFE! lucky the phone had service. all this for a $30 fee which is the most I have ever paid. 
Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: The Michigan Sportsman Forums - Reply to Topic http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=3847981#ixzz1cSPbV7qS


Blasting Them? Whoa Tiger, you must be a saint if this is blasting.​


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

I dont see anything wrong with discussing this most unfortunate event on a public forum. 

Public knowledge.

Power to the people.


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

tannhd said:


> I dont see anything wrong with discussing this most unfortunate event on a public forum.
> 
> Public knowledge.
> 
> Power to the people.


Yeah.. power to the people. Have you ever owned a small business? If not, then you have no idea how important word of mouth is. Gott's isn't here to defend himself or his business. 

birddog - As I said, anonymously posting a story like this on a forum versus giving the damn owner a call is bs. I highly doubt any of you would like it if you found out someone was saying negative stuff about you or your business on a forum without your knowledge. I have used these guys a ton of times and have never had a problem. In fact, they have always been down-right courteous. So I don't even necessarily buy this story (guys were shooting at you too?). 

Finally, if you aren't purposely trying to badmouth him, then why did you find it necessary to post this in two different threads? You had time to create two separate threads on the subject, but you haven't had the time or decency to call the owner? You went straight to badmouthing, good for you.


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

I had a conversation twice with him that night. He made it pretty clear he could care less about me. Am I trying to hurt his business? I feel that customer service is what you make it and you live with the results. I don't believe in anonymous slams so feel free to PM me if you want more info.
-Jeff


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

First you said that he hung up on you. Now you had two separate conversations? Which one is it? 

I'll tell you what, when I have time, I will give Gotts a call and ask them for their side of the story and let them know about your thread(s) on here. Considering that they spot hundreds of cars and rent hundreds of kayaks a year, and I have never heard a complaint until now comes off as suspicious to me. This paired with some story about being shot at as you were going down the river? Personally, I think you are exaggerating the entire thing.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

I will say this, if I was going to post something bad about a company, I would post my full name below the post as to not hide anything. If someone is willing to do that, they likely are at least in their mind in the right...

My thoughts, the lights could have been on from the get go when the vehicle was originally moved by the spotters or they could have turned them on, no way to know, in the grand scheme of things, don't really matter, no matter who was at fault, it likely wasn't very courteous to hang up on the people, BUT if the guy answered the phone and all he heard was some guy cussing him out, I would have hung up to...

That's all between the business and the customer though...


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

woolybug25 said:


> First you said that he hung up on you. Now you had two separate conversations? Which one is it?
> 
> I'll tell you what, when I have time, I will give Gotts a call and ask them for their side of the story and let them know about your thread(s) on here. Considering that they spot hundreds of cars and rent hundreds of kayaks a year, and I have never heard a complaint until now comes off as suspicious to me. This paired with some story about being shot at as you were going down the river? Personally, I think you are exaggerating the entire thing.


My buddy called and after telling him it was not his problem he hung up on him, I called him from my phone and after telling me it was not his problem I told him he is a rotten #$%^& and asked how he sleeps at night but I am sure he hung up before he heard the last part. Just so we have the details straight. Feel free to PM me if you have any more questions. As far as being shot at I am not blaming him for that but you can give the Oscoda C.O. office a call if you want more info on that one.
-Jeff Clyma


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

How was the fishing? First time that stretch has been open this late and I have heard mixed reports, though that is typical of the fall.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

He wasn't bad mouthing the company. H was simply telling his experience. There is nothing wrong with that as a consumer. 

Wooly- I think you just like to argue. Get the chip off your shoulder.


----------



## birddog520 (Mar 16, 2005)

Only turned one fish in 2 days. I have not had good fishing in the spring or fall with large streamers. I keep thinking if I put in my time I will get better
-Jeff


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

So I called the fellas at Gotts and got the other side of the story. So first, you never talked to the owner because I spoke to the guy that you did talk to, and he isn't the actual owner. He also told me his side of the story, which goes like this. 

They spotted your car at 4:00pm while the sun was still up. They even have a policy to never change anything in your vehicle (not even adjusting the seats) . With the sun being up, there was also no reason for him to even turn on your lights. He did note that your car barely started when he spotted it, so he even noted it and planned on waiting around, just in case it didn't start for you. He did a walk around, per their protocal before leaving your car as well. 

When you called him. You immediately starting cussing him out, calling him all types of profanities. Your phone gave out and you had to call him back. At this point, despite your fury, he was getting ready to come down to help you. On your second call, your profanities continued to an even higher level, so he hung up on you. He figured that you would either calm down and call back, or find someone else to help you out. Either way, he wasn't going to take your verbal abuse.

For the record, this is not Gott's first rodeo with people calling with car issues. They are always willing to run back out to give you a jump or give you a ride into town. This is common and have to do it almost daily during prime season. They have even re-spotted my buddies boat when he decided on river that he wanted to float further down. 

So that's his side of the story. So you can believe that the anonymous internetter with his story of getting shot at down the river and the meanie-head Gotts who then told him to get lost and stranded him. Or you can believe Gott's, who does hundreds of shuttles a year and is the primary shuttle company in the area, well respected from everyday fisherman and guides alike.

Either way. There is the other side. So now this thread isn't just some one-sided character assassination of a small business trying to get by in the north woods.


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

tannhd said:


> He wasn't bad mouthing the company. H was simply telling his experience. There is nothing wrong with that as a consumer.
> 
> Wooly- I think you just like to argue. Get the chip off your shoulder.


Agreed!!! He didn't even mention the company name in the original post until asked (which could have been sent via PM) but so what...

I landed once with no truck in sight at night. Turns out the spotter took it to the wrong landing. He quickly ran and got it when we called. Yeah it was inconvienient but it was a mistake that he took care of and wasn't that big of a deal. I used him the following day and reminded him where we were getting out and we got a chuckle out of it.


I have also forgotten to leave money in the visor for a spotter as well. They still moved my truck with a note to please pay them on a business card. I was leaving that day but sent him a check with an apology note...In that case, the spotter totally bailed me out as he wasn't obligated and I could have been screwed... Shyt happens 


FD

PS, the coffee svcks at all 3 gas stations in Baldwin lol


----------

